# Press Release 9/11



## Brian Dascalu (Aug 7, 2011)

*FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE*
*SPECIALIST K-9 LLC PAYS TRIBUTE TO THE HEROES OF 9/11*​ _Melbourne, FL., USA – September 1, 2011 _– The 10 year anniversary of the tragedy of 9/11 is almost upon us. The world we live in is still one of ever present danger from terrorist threats. More than ever, dogs are being used in the war on terror. 
In order to pay tribute to the heroes of 9/11, Specialist K-9 LLC is donating a certified explosives detector dog to a Florida Law Enforcement Agency at a ceremony on 11 September 2011. 
“Max” a five year old English Springer Spaniel, was trained by a Royal Air Force Explosive Search Dog Instructor with twenty three years operational service in explosives search in Northern Ireland, the Middle East and Africa. Max has worked some of the UK’s most well-known landmarks, including Big Ben, The Houses of Parliament, Tower Bridge, Wembley Stadium, Old Trafford (the home of Manchester united soccer team) and the Queen Elizabeth Building.
Specialist K-9 are committed to reinforcing the special relationship that exists between the United Kingdom and The United States of America. CEO, Maurice Barker, said “_We (the British) stood by the United States in the aftermath of 9/11 and we stand shoulder to shoulder with you now_.” Mr Barker also said “_We have been welcomed with open arms into the community in Florida and the war on terror is far from over so we feel that it is our duty to do anything we can to make America safer. We are donating Max on the 10<sup>th</sup> anniversary of 9/11 as a tribute to those heroes who lost their lives on that tragic day and the many American and British soldiers who have lost their lives in the subsequent wars in Iraq and Afghanistan_.”


----------



## Brian Dascalu (Aug 7, 2011)

Specialist K-9 are breeders, trainers and vendors of world class police dogs and specialist search dogs headquartered in the United Kingdom and maintain their own breeding and training facilities in Eastern Europe. They began operations in the United States on the 16 July 2011 with a joint LEO training day with the Orlando Police Department and are based in Melbourne, Florida. Specialist K-9 has introduced British Military training methodology for explosives and drug detection dogs to US Law Enforcement and this has been extremely well received by K-9 Units throughout the US. A demonstration of British Military bomb dogs was also given at the Orlando event. Specialist K-9 currently supplies world class police, drug detection, bomb detection dogs, personal protection dogs and associated handler training services throughout Europe, the Middle East and Africa. Specialist K-9 is an approved US DOD and NATO contractor.
Contact:
David Barker
Specialist K-9 LLC
1344 Morningside Drive
Melbourne, FL 32901
Tel: 321-872-5210
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.specialist k9.com/usa
###


----------

